# *****Breaking News*******



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

*****BREAKING NEWS*******
Lakeland Florida ground zero to five incomming nuclear warheads. 
*****BREAKING NEWS*******

Lakeland, Florida - Today the scene was incredible, Lakeland Florida was the target of FIVE incomming nuclear warheads. Sources close to the situation have identified a possible suspect. LkyLindy. As of this moment, were unable to dechipher the motive, however some close to the home that was hit noticed strange markings on the incomming devices. Homeland Security Spokesman, Craig Fenson, spoke to this reporter earlier this evening. He is quite sure there were some markings that may identify the country of origin and quite possibly the model of warhead were talking about. Mr Fenson may have identified a few accomplices in this attack...M'balz Es-hari, Graabir Boubi, Haid D'Salaami, Hous Bin Pharteen, his cousin I-Bin Pharteen, and their close companion I-Zheet M'Drurz. We have been asked to release the following names for all to be on the lookout for: Please call our hotline at once if you have any information on the following men: Shaif Hirboush.. Al-Suq Akweer.. Mustaf Herod Apyur Poupr. I hope I got that right! Awan Afuqya.. Yul Strokheet Al-Wauch.. Apul Madeek - who we believe will be targeting adult bookstores sometime in the near future. And this man, the notorious Yuliqa M'Diq, A.K.A. Uwana M'Diq, A.K.A. Usuqa M'Diq. However the local police department, FBI and Department of Homeland Security that the head of this is most definately LkyLindy.

The owner of the home that received the FIVE warheads was unavailable for comment, mrgatorman was in the back of his home involved in a ritual that we have not been able to identify...However, Mr Gator has released the following statement:

"It is with great pleasure that I partake in the ritualistic ceremony whereby I have the often unseen opportunity to utilize my tools of the trade to take what may seem like a bad thing to the likes of PayPal, and buzz the hell out of my skull with a Ashton VSG, Padron 1964, Hoyo de Monterrey, Punch 2000 and La Flor Dominicana. Mr LkyLindy...has actually done me such a favor that I could never say thank you enough...as far as the accomplises...well...get those bastards.

This has been a Breaking News Report stationed in the front yard of a Mr. Gator Man here in Lakeland Florida...back to you.

PS...Holy Hell...I cant thank you enough...incredibly overwhelming and very appreciated...thank you.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the bomb and the De Niro replay!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

A lot of top notch stix floating around here lately! Awesome!


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:roflmao:great play by play!Sweet hit


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG thats the funniest thing I've read/seen in a while!! :roflmao:

Thanks mrgatorman for a great story and thanks mr bomber for making it possible.
This made my day!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats really funny.............Nice hit for sure


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

LMAO!! that was funny shit.Keep it up and you wil be smack talker #1


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Now that's some high quality bombage right there - excellent hit!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn... FL is just getting blown up!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice hit....and description of the hit...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

We are going to have to take you to a reptile treatment facility after a hit like that.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: And some sweet sticks!!!!


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

I am drooling here...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol: - funny report - and some killer sticks!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Kabooooooooooom!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

It's always a good thing to see Bill get sucker-punched... <G>


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

So its not just the poor noob that gets destroyed around here, justus prevails....


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

M'balz Es-hari, Graabir Boubi, Haid D'Salaami, Hous Bin Pharteen

HAHAHAHA

Those are top notch cigars. ENJOY.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit.:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Please--

Don't shoot the mesenger


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow great hit!


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

"I don't care who you are - now that's funny"!

Thanks for the laugh. And what a great hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top notch bomb there!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great bomb..nice pick ups


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are some nice lookin smokes!
Scott


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice hit, but I thought we captured Al-Suq Akweer back in '04. He's living large in the jail house.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

See I knew you guys were good...nice capture...how about I-Bin Pharteen, Ive been worried about that one...any news?


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

nice story


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome sticks!! The La Flor Dominicana looks very very tasty


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

WOW!!!! GREAT hit!!!!!!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I saw those Punch 2000s at JRs. I just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------

